# Exhibition Advice Sought



## acparsons (Jan 2, 2015)

Hello All,

   It's great to have a forum with so many knowledgeable people to ask these very specific questions from. A group of us have been invited to do a group show at a small gallery. Due to space issues and other factors, I decided to display on one of their LCD Screens. Here are my questions.

1. Should I digitally mat the photos or are there any other concerns for displaying on a screen?
2. What a good rotation time for the photos?
3. I was thinking 10-15 photos, is that too many?
4. I don't want to sell printed photos, maybe digital. Any ideas on how to make some money on that? 
5. Anything other considerations?

                              Thanks,

                                   AC


----------



## runnah (Jan 2, 2015)

That is tough. I make a bunch of animations for trade shows that highlight photos but the goal isn't to sell photos, it's to sell the company.

Do you have the the ability to use a touch-screen? How big is the screen?


----------



## acparsons (Jan 2, 2015)

No touch screen, the screen is about 32inches.


----------



## runnah (Jan 2, 2015)

Well the problem is camera vs. tv aspect ratios and pixel density.

the 1920x1080 of the TV is 16:9 and most images from cameras are 2:3 or 4:3 or 4:5. what that means if you are either going to have to crop or have black borders on you images. Also lots of the fine details will be lost on a TV screen so a little color and contrast boost should help.

If it were me I would try no to have black space on the TV as a fully filler screen looks so much better.


----------



## acparsons (Jan 2, 2015)

I just found out the the LCD's are framed like pictures.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 2, 2015)

acparsons said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> 4. I don't want to sell printed photos, maybe digital. Any ideas on how to make some money on that?



Unless you are shooting an event and choosing to give the client a CD of edited pictures, the idea of selling a single digital image seems completely wrong - unless you are a commercial photographer with contracts about usage you can enforce and confidence the client will print and show the image at its best.

There are too many reasons not to give clients the freedom of digital images.


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 2, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> acparsons said:
> 
> 
> > Hello All,
> ...



with wedding and portrait photography, we are accustomed to giving clients digital files, as well as them ordering prints through us....
for something like this though, it seems that you really would only _*want*_ to sell prints.
im guessing its an "art" kinda thing...I would think that would mean you would want to at least _*somewhat*_ limit 
the amount of that particular picture being in circulation. this means prints _*only*_.  Even with a contract, once you hand out a high resolution digital file, there is really no way to physically enforce how many prints are made.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 2, 2015)

I've never done this, but it seems like a bad idea to me, mainly from the 'cycle time vs. # of images' point of view.  If I had images in a gallery, I would want people to be able to view them as long as they wanted.  You're going to have to determine a sort of 'mean viewing time' and then choose the total number of images based on that, but I would say not more than 3.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 2, 2015)

When I go to a gallery I go to look at prints, I wouldn't even bother looking at a screen


----------



## gsgary (Jan 2, 2015)

acparsons said:


> I just found out the the LCD's are framed like pictures.


That would make no difference to me I would walk straight past


----------



## acparsons (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. I might get one or two printed to sell. The thing is that there isn't really a lot of room for hanging on the first floor. The first floor wall space is taken up by the LCD screens and the other walls are glass.


----------



## KmH (Jan 2, 2015)

Group show at a small gallery.
Then I would not be showing anything.


----------



## Light Guru (Jan 2, 2015)

I've never seen a photograph on a LCD screen look nearly as good as a printed one.  If you want people to be impressed by your work print it.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 3, 2015)

acparsons said:


> Thanks for the advice. I might get one or two printed to sell. The thing is that there isn't really a lot of room for hanging on the first floor. The first floor wall space is taken up by the LCD screens and the other walls are glass.


Get 1 of each you are  showing printed then you can show them a printed version because they will not look the same and you may sell some


----------



## tirediron (Jan 3, 2015)

Light Guru said:


> I've never seen a photograph on a LCD screen look nearly as good as a printed one.  If you want people to be impressed by your work print it.


Actually, you might be surprised.  I was a skeptic too, until I went to a major exhibition which displays ALL of the works on large LCD screens.  Granted, these are large, very high-quality displays, optimized for displaying photographs, and the lighting in the exhibition hall is optimally set for viewing on these screens, but, surprisingly, it worked well.


----------



## dennybeall (Jan 4, 2015)

At a major exhibition with large screens did the pictures change? and how often?


----------



## tirediron (Jan 5, 2015)

They didn't.  One image, per screen.


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Jan 9, 2015)

I wouldn't do too many unless the images are a series that tells a story. I would never do what you are considering with landscapes or something of the like. If the subjects in the images are landscapes or non-story based I would limit yourself to 3 or 4 images or I'd consider a creative way of showing them all at once with a black background (so that multiple images seem to be projected on the wall at once without stray light creating a frame for the projectors screen) 

Something like this but in one projected image file is what I mean: http://haybert.com/wp-content/uploa...ooden-frame-for-hallway-living-room-ideas.jpg


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Jan 9, 2015)

A good example of what I am talking about is the Piece shown in this video at 1 minute and 19 seconds:


----------

